# Truassets late deduction



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

We work on the lowest level as some of you have.figured out, so as to what goes on in the office and on the phone, and what.type of bids are being made, we have no clue. So is it true that for.every day a work order is late for truassets they deduct 10% off the invoice until its a.free services? That is what we have been told. Lucky we have not had a reduction!!!!


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> We work on the lowest level as some of you have.figured out, so as to what goes on in the office and on the phone, and what.type of bids are being made, we have no clue. So is it true that for.every day a work order is late for truassets they deduct 10% off the invoice until its a.free services? That is what we have been told. Lucky we have not had a reduction!!!!


 After reading some of your posts I think it is time you looked for a new family. You are being treated worse than contractors that have no connection to a regional. Get away from this so called "family" asap before you are in bankruptcy court.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

cover2 said:


> After reading some of your posts I think it is time you looked for a new family. You are being treated worse than contractors that have no connection to a regional. Get away from this so called "family" asap before you are in bankruptcy court.


Cover2 if you only knew, we just got off the phone about a follow up to clean up another contractors mess for free, on top of it, asked to go to a county that they took away from us to blow off a pool deck because their blower died....also for free!


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

The only reason why they took the county away was because we were swamped with reos and one ended up being late. So the next week, with out us knowing, they hired a new sub contractor. They more than split the work load and gave him all of our bid work that was approved( probably because he would have done it for less) While this was unbeknownst to us, we are traveling to a county an hour away to pick up about $60 bucks worth of work, we arrive to a row of foreclosure that we take care of to only see this raggedy truck with a beat up zt mower cutting our lawns....? wait a sec, who do you work for, and why are you cutting grass that was just cut 4 days ago!?!?!?!? He was hired by our boss, we called with the guy infront of us, and said to give him all of the work and the territory, let him deal with it. So now, literally 2-3 weeks later, they want to fire the guy and give us the county back....and while were there blow of the pool deck that they couldnt get to.


----------



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

screw true assets, place is a joke, prices are a joke, this guy is making a load off of the ****ty prices he is giving u, get away now before ur out of business


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

I wish it was that easy when they owe us almost $10,000 in unpaid invoices. With it being family, the situation is worse. And thats what ive been trying to find out. where do you go? Does anybody know of good national or regional companies that wont chew you up and spit you out? Or are they all the same? It sounds like the place where you wanna be is with the brokers?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I am going to say this as nicely as I can so please don't offended. 

Get the hell out of the business.The order mills love contractors that will travel all over the place for peanuts or as you said for free.You need to learn to negotiate prices and area better. It is contractors like you that lower the pricing for all of us. 

You need to find a business model that works for you, not one that works for the other guy. do the math and you will find out there is no way to survive doing what your doing.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> I wish it was that easy when they owe us almost $10,000 in unpaid invoices. With it being family, the situation is worse. And thats what ive been trying to find out. where do you go? Does anybody know of good national or regional companies that wont chew you up and spit you out? Or are they all the same? It sounds like the place where you wanna be is with the brokers?


 Wait a minute this "family" owes you 10k and they are sending you back and forth across alligator alley for free!!!! You don't need our advice you need an attorney and start putting liens on properties that will help sever the ties you have to these idiots. You'll do better cutting 20 lawns for 40 bucks apiece in your town not all over Florida. How the hell do these thieves treat contractors that are not related to them let alone people that are "family". You sure you want to marry into this den of thieves?


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

cover2 said:


> Wait a minute this "family" owes you 10k and they are sending you back and forth across alligator alley for free!!!! You don't need our advice you need an attorney and start putting liens on properties that will help sever the ties you have to these idiots. You'll do better cutting 20 lawns for 40 bucks apiece in your town not all over Florida. How the hell do these thieves treat contractors that are not related to them let alone people that are "family". You sure you want to marry into this den of thieves?


I suppose this is a prime case of adhering to the "it's business, not personal" adage.

If you're dead set on making this work heartland, maybe you could start reading some of the signs on the windows of these places you're going to and contacting them yourself. This family of yours sounds like their tactics would make Leona Helmsley cringe.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

RServant said:


> I suppose this is a prime case of adhering to the "it's business, not personal" adage.
> 
> If you're dead set on making this work heartland, maybe you could start reading some of the signs on the windows of these places you're going to and contacting them yourself. This family of yours sounds like their tactics would make *Leona Helmsley* cringe.


That reference is priceless!!,I doubt many here would admit to being old enough to know who that is?... I tip my hat to you!!


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

cover2 said:


> Wait a minute this "family" owes you 10k and they are sending you back and forth across alligator alley for free!!!! You don't need our advice you need an attorney and start putting liens on properties that will help sever the ties you have to these idiots. You'll do better cutting 20 lawns for 40 bucks apiece in your town not all over Florida. How the hell do these thieves treat contractors that are not related to them let alone people that are "family". You sure you want to marry into this den of thieves?


Cover beat me to it, let me wrap my head around this ..they owe *you *over 10,000.00 and you're letting them dictate your schedule for 60.00?....the only hour drive I would be willing to do for them at this point is a road trip to my attorney's office..if you're gonna be in this business your'e gonna have to get your head right and grow a pair made of Titanium!....:furious::furious:


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

At this very moment we are trying to figure out ways for our business to obtain work with nationals, local banks, and brokers so we can stop creating more debt by working with this company. We are looking for your advice and expertise to help us along the way. We have too much invested to just walk away and look for another career. We were promised better pay when we started and has trickled down to what im explaining now. Its unfair to this whole industry because everyone feels the hit. Untill we have a national, local bank, or a few brokers, we have no other income as sh***y as it may be. Good advice is what were searching for so we can be on our own locally. And Cover2, we are thinking about taking it to court. It really went out of control about 2 months ago. Haha Yes I want to marry HIM, hes an extremely hard worker,and devoted father. were expecting a new little one to our family in dec. Its just "that" side of the family is crazy and un-loyal .


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

They are just below $10k....kind of disclosing to much, but im not the only one from what ive heard, that they owe. Apparently they have a grass contractor that they owe $7k.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

RServant, They have used both on us.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Racerx, we use to travel almost 2 hours for some jobs, and evictions. We do not agree to this anymore. The best thing we can hit them with is leaving their company, and taking them to court if they do not pay what they owe soon. They feel like they can take advantage of us because were young, (23)which may be true because were inexperienced financially and in some business perspectives. were truly devoted and obstinate on making this into a good career.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Who the **** is trueassets???.... :drink:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> At this very moment we are trying to figure out ways for our business to obtain work with nationals, local banks, and brokers so we can *stop creating more debt by working with this company*. We are looking for your advice and expertise to help us along the way. We have too much invested to just walk away and look for another career. We were promised better pay when we started and has trickled down to what im explaining now. Its unfair to this whole industry because everyone feels the hit. Untill we have a national, local bank, or a few brokers, we have no other income as sh***y as it may be. Good advice is what were searching for so we can be on our own locally. And Cover2, we are thinking about taking it to court. It really went out of control about 2 months ago. Haha Yes I want to marry HIM, hes an extremely hard worker,and *devoted father. were expecting a new little one to our family in dec.* Its just "that" side of the family is crazy and un-loyal .


Heartland, I am not trying to pile on here but I've highlighted what should be obvious to you using your own words,you've already answered your own questions..It's apparent that you're the mamma bear in this scenario so let me ask you this,Would'nt your time tommorow be better spent doing everything in your power to collect a hefty ten grand check than running all over God's green earth trying to appease some faceless entity that already owes you a sum that I'm sure would aleviate some of the issues in your personal life *right now?...*
Personally I would spend every second creating new contacts (pounding the pavement,and the phones) and would'nt spend another moment of my life worrying about someone who's trying to bankrupt me ,I could'nt care less about their deadlines!!, and would'nt look back... my family has to have a roof over their heads and food in their bellies tonight!! .if I told my wife someone owed us 10 grand and it was going to come in between her and her bills or shopping habit I would have to pepper spray her to keep her from getting in her truck and driving wherever to go all Joe Peschi on some cube monkey!!!:icon_rolleyes:..........................................................(Truth be told,she's like a Honey Badger,she scares me).......


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

Racerx said:


> Heartland, I am not trying to pile on here but I've highlighted what should be obvious to you using your own words,you've already answered your own questions..It's apparent that you're the mamma bear in this scenario so let me ask you this,Would'nt your time tommorow be better spent doing everything in your power to collect a hefty ten grand check than running all over God's green earth trying to appease some faceless entity that already owes you a sum that I'm sure would aleviate some of the issues in your personal life *right now?...*
> Personally I would spend every second creating new contacts (pounding the pavement,and the phones) and would'nt spend another moment of my life worrying about someone who's trying to bankrupt me ,I could'nt care less about their deadlines!!, and would'nt look back... my family has to have a roof over their heads and food in their bellies tonight!! .if I told my wife someone owed us 10 grand and it was going to come in between her and her bills or shopping habit I would have to pepper spray her to keep her from getting in her truck and driving wherever to go all Joe Peschi on some cube monkey!!!:icon_rolleyes:


Unless I read it wrong, truassets isn't the problem. It's the family members that have signed on with truassets that are treating heartland like kunta kinte. (Another old reference for ya racerx lol).


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

RServant said:


> Unless I read it wrong, truassets isn't the problem. It's the family members that have signed on with truassets that are treating heartland like kunta kinte. (Another old reference for ya racerx lol).


Trying to get back to your " ROOTS ":thumbup:

Yes I am that old. :sad:


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> Trying to get back to your " ROOTS ":thumbup:
> 
> Yes I am that old. :sad:


Ooooooh, I see what you did there! :thumbup:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

RServant said:


> Unless I read it wrong, truassets isn't the problem. It's the family members that have signed on with truassets that are treating heartland like kunta kinte. (Another old reference for ya racerx lol).


Gotta diasgree here,I have a TruAssets price list...they're definetley the problem and then you couple the fact that Heartland is subbing from a sub of a sub from a a sub thats probably a sub( I probably missed a level or two) that's a major problem.
Heartland you could get TruAssets work directly(why you would want to is beyond me?)rather than be at the mercy of some dubious family member.
The point I would like to make is being the matriarch of the family it's up to Heartland and her fiance to do what's neccessary to" go out kill something and drag it back to the cave daily," anything in between that is secondary if you have a new baby due in Dec.you better get on your horse in May and make it happen!!!.....stop selling yourself short and go out and kill something!!! ,starting with the 1060,00.00 you have coming to you already!!!!


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

I love the sarcasm on this site!


----------



## SethNKC (Jan 18, 2013)

TruAssets Has Very Low prices, We have worked with them for over a month now because its slow in our area at the time so you take what you can get. Yards here start at 35.00 through them. however you being owed 10,000 I don't understand because Truassets pays WEEKLY and by Direct Deposit. Im not taking up for this company just stating a fact so if someone owes you 10K off of truassets work then they have defiantly already collected.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> I love the sarcasm on this site!


sorry if I come off as being sarcastic (I'm not trying to) I'm just saying that you could get these type of contracts (Truassets) directly if that's what you're looking for but at the end of the day you have to do what's best for you and your growing family and that means cut out the number of hands in your pie..apply to these companies directly if that's what you want,all it takes is insurance and a pulse...


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

Racerx said:


> Gotta diasgree here,I have a TruAssets price list...they're definetley the problem and then you couple the fact that Heartland is subbing from a sub of a sub from a a sub thats probably a sub( I probably missed a level or two) that's a major problem.
> Heartland you could get TruAssets work directly(why you would want to is beyond me?)rather than be at the mercy of some dubious family member.
> The point I would like to make is being the matriarch of the family it's up to Heartland and her fiance to do what's neccessary to" go out kill something and drag it back to the cave daily," anything in between that is secondary if you have a new baby due in Dec.you better get on your horse in May and make it happen!!!.....stop selling yourself short and go out and kill something!!! ,starting with the 1060,00.00 you have coming to you already!!!!


Fair enough, but truassets pricing is an unknown in heartlands situation. So whether or not truassets pay is awful, the problem is trickling down. Too many goblets gathered at that wine bottle if you will, and heartland is getting the drops left on the table.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

RServant your correct, we have no clue to whats been paid and what has not on safegaurds side of invoicing, truassets we know pays weekly and that tends to be where are weekly checks come from. The amount owed has been a built up of previous work starting about the beging of this year and compiling about 2 months ago. The accountant they have is a joke. we have to baby sit her all the way through the week reminding her to send us a direct deposit on Friday or post mark the check in the mail by Wednesday. If we dont call everyday to remind her she "forgets" and its not her problem and job to write the checks from what she tells us.....URRRRR!!!!!! We can not even get a check detail from them as to what has been paid and what has not. So this leads to another argument, we print out everything and file everything on our end , we see it as they owe us money, but as they see it, were even, or close to it and should be honored to work for them. Its a crock of SH**!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> ...we see it as they owe us money, but as they see it, were even, or close to it and should be honored to work for them. Its a crock of SH**!


That quotation would seal it for me. They could be my mother and the result would be the same.

This is the best advice I can give you, boiled down with all the skin off. It is strong and meant with the best intent.

Heartland, they are not holding you down. They are not the problem. The spot you are in right now has nothing to do with them and everything to do with you.
I gave you options in another thread that by not even working you would be better off. You are allowing them to control you via $. The loyalty is one way, the family trust is one way, the gratitude is one way.
You will be in this situation as long as you allow it. Your fear of leaving them and stepping off the edge and onto your own is holding you back. The reality is, if you have the skills and are determined to succeed, you will. One more time-if you have the skills and the determination to succeed, then you will.
Once you are free from the financial hold they have on you, you will never look back. 
My experience has been that once someone leaves a poor job situation, it almost always improves. If you don't believe that, ask around.

Your choice as I see it is that you will need to overcome your fear to succeed, or you will always be tangled in the type of drama and headache you are experiencing now. 
Forget all the noise around you, either make your own rules or live by others.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Racerx said:


> sorry if I come off as being sarcastic (I'm not trying to) I'm just saying that you could get these type of contracts (Truassets) directly if that's what you're looking for but at the end of the day you have to do what's best for you and your growing family and that means cut out the number of hands in your pie..apply to these companies directly if that's what you want,all it takes is insurance and a pulse...


We have the insurance and everything we need to work for them directly and we have applied to dozens of national companies already. We have yet to hear back from any of them. We are young so I dont think the local brokers really take us seriously (doesnt help that Im 5'1 and sound like im 12). Before we can just quit completing work for the company we are with now, we need to have something else lined up. I do have a 5yr old son to support and bills to pay so I have to make sure money is coming from somewhere to at least get us by until we can get in with a national company directly, local banks or local brokers. We can not afford to just stop working for these prices, right now its that or nothing. Trust me, as soon as we can figure out how to get noticed (which we are trying very hard to do so already) we are going to cut the ties with the business side of the relationship immediately. It may take a little while to get the family relationship back (after we get all of our money) but we are ok with that.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

heart you are a 4th party with truassets,they sub from another ohio company which subs from another ohio company who is subbing safeguard,if your racking up this kind of money not seeing payments,i feel sorry for you...quit before it gets worse


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

get a regular job with a regular paycheck do not use this business as your main source or you will burn fast.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> We can not afford to just stop working for these prices, right now its that or nothing.


 Listen very carefully. Many wise people here have tried to help you. I'm not sure its sinking in. Let me say it again, listen very carefully. You can not afford to *KEEP* working for these prices. I hate to be harsh but stand up for yourself before you're 20k in debt and really get screwed.....


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

BRADSConst said:


> Listen very carefully. Many wise people here have tried to help you. I'm not sure its sinking in. Let me say it again, listen very carefully. You can not afford to *KEEP* working for these prices. I hate to be harsh but stand up for yourself before you're 20k in debt and really get screwed.....


Our stories were brought to everyone's attention for you to understand the severity of the situation and that it was not a hoax. Not to be rude, but the veterans on this forum need to embrace solutions to those who are being undermined in this industry. The "wise" opinions of telling us to leave this industry, are down right degrading and unthoughtful. We know what the situation is at hand. Which was the whole point of being added to this forum, we did not find this by accident. We have had only one member come to us and contact us via phone on how to step away correctly and effectively. Everyone here has their opinions. We were looking for guidance. We can quit today, but where do we go tomorrow? Who do we contact? Who do you recommend working for? What should we watch out for? How do you create proposals? The level of experience we obtain is not as superior as some. It almost seemed as if you were the ones not getting it. Do not bash on us for being honest. Most just sit back and view the waters, and not admit or own up to the mistakes made. Were trying to succeed in this industry. One members quote is,"in a world of locked doors, the man with the key is king". Some of you have very valuable information locked up, that could help some of the lower tier members become successful. We are looking for that help. Not "get away", "quit and go back to college". Not telling us how to take flight after leaving the nest, keeps us in the nest, or we fall. So please help us wisely. All comments that we have received have been taken into consideration, and appreciated. And please some may take this the wrong way, or lashing out, but we are not. We thank all of you for taking the time out of your schedules to be on here to read about our post and comment.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Heartland,

I will start another thread with HOW we got out of this P&P CIRCUS and never looked back. Your post was "touching" and hit the nail on the head. You do have options--it's surprising what you HAVE learned in the P&P business that will translate into other profitable ventures.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

Heart not to be rude but i think someone told you how to get away from lower tier companies,market your business everywhere you can, and sign up with nationals,basically all you can do...i can guarantee you when i started this business noone even gave me that much advice..no way in hell would i let a company get 10k behind though thats insane.the old-timers on this site are giving you good info,but im not sure your taking much of it seriously,and yes college would be your better bet,you will problaby find out the hard way in the long run.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

david said:


> Heart not to be rude but i think someone told you how to get away from lower tier companies,market your business everywhere you can, and sign up with nationals,basically all you can do...i can guarantee you when i started this business noone even gave me that much advice..no way in hell would i let a company get 10k behind though thats insane.the old-timers on this site are giving you good info,but im not sure your taking much of it seriously,and yes college would be your better bet,you will problaby find out the hard way in the long run.


David, we have applied, in other post i mentioned that we went after SG, Truassets, Cyprexx,VRM and a few more, but yet to hear anything back. This was just about a month ago. Yes marketing, we are doing, to an extent, bc some types of marketing need resources and money to do so. You can not paint a portrait with just a brush and canvas, you need all your paint. Im almost done with my first trimester, and will have a baby in Dec. I have a five year old son, were trying to leave a business and eventually sue if finances can not be collected, were trying to get a new business of the ground with basically no funds at the moment, and our lease is up soon and trying to find a new home. I do have college credits, so the cost is not the worry, but not the right time....if you know what i mean. Leaving this industry is not an option, not with the time and money invested. It just so happened that it was wasted with a wolf in sheeps clothing. As time progresses, were receiving more and more help from some very good hearted people on here, and were blessed to have gotten this far with everyone. If things keep going this way, soon, and i mean very soon(next week maybe) we can be on our own and say Sayonara! to the family company. I would happily admit that this forum saved us from tanking under.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> David, we have applied, in other post i mentioned that we went after SG, Truassets, Cyprexx,VRM and a few more, but yet to hear anything back. This was just about a month ago. Yes marketing, we are doing, to an extent, bc some types of marketing need resources and money to do so. You can not paint a portrait with just a brush and canvas, you need all your paint.




The above portrait was painted by Perter Longstaff, a man with no arms, using his right foot.
The effort you display on this forum shows you have the energy and drive; however you are wasting it on dead ends. You and your fiancee are your greatest resource, not money. You are on the waiting list for all of the above companies that you contacted. They will reach out to you once they have burned thru their current list of contractors. 

Use the email you currently pay for to hit the brokers and listing agents; not just the ones on REO, but all of them, even the high end stuff.
Send them examples of your work. "No" means "Work harder" "Try again".
Drive thru the suburbs and stuff the mailboxes.

I haven't read any posts critical of you, only your direction and faith in your self. REO is a pyramid scheme. This industry will not feed you long term. You will peak and then you will wither. Write out your plans and goals. Picture have people working for you so that when you need time off, money is still coming in.

How long do you think your boss's company will exist scamming newbs and illegals for their current contracts?

Other than Safeguard, is there even once other preservation company that touts "In business since XXXX"?


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

GTX63, not sure...they have been in the industry for 11 years, covering all of central florida, use to be in georgia. SG did have them in upstate NY covering a zone(bc they begged for it, also bc "family" lives in that region)but dropped the ball. Now they just cover central florida primarily bc its closer to office.


----------

